# Peps profiles and ratings....



## tampajay70 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey all..I am looking for info and rating for some of the most popular peps..I have googled and have gotten a wide range of descriptions and opinions of these items.
  What I am looking for is a layman's description of what each of the peps does and what would be great to stack them with, etc...here is the list...

1. Triptorelin
2. Sermorelin
3. Ipamorelin
4. IGF-1 LR3
5. Mod-GRF
6. Hexarelin
7. PEG-MGF
8. CJC-1295

Thanx to all that respond...I would really like someone who has experience with these peps..thanx again


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 21, 2011)

tampajay70 said:


> Hey all..I am looking for info and rating for some of the most popular peps..I have googled and have gotten a wide range of descriptions and opinions of these items.
> What I am looking for is a layman's description of what each of the peps does and what would be great to stack them with, etc...here is the list...
> 
> 1. Triptorelin
> ...



Anyone????


----------

